# Floppy Drives  not  automounting but cd does

## billydv

Hoping  I  can  get  a  hand  getting  my  floppys  to  automount  as  does  the  cd  or  dvd,  dont  know  exactly  how  this  happens  but  anytime  I  insert  a  cd  or  dvd  a  new  konqueror  window  opens  but  with  a  floppy  I  had  to  insert  lines  in  the  fstab  and  use  kwikdisk  as  root  to  moutn  and  unmount.  How  can  I  get  the  floppys  to  mount  and  unmount  like  cds?

----------

## tadeboro

I don't think that it is possible to automount a floppy drive. The solution closest to the desired behavior is to have a desktop icon of a floppy drive and when you double-click it, it mounts the drive and show you the contents.

I think you should right-click the desktop, select Create New->Link to device->Floppy?? (or maybe you have to manually type in /dev/fd0) ..., but since I don't use KDE I don't know exactly.

Tadej

----------

